# SEAT INCA VAN (pics)



## scotclayshooter

Seeing as things have been a bit slow on here heres my van its a bit slow also!!!
straight 4 cylinder 1.9l diesel yep no turbo 47kw 64hp
its a year 2000 Seat Inca same a s VW Caddy 184,000 on the clock fires up first click of the key every time without heating! and does 45 to 50 per gallon
the 15" alloys are from a Seat car i had before the van it runs on 195/50 15"
handles fairly well drives just like a car.
i added the shelves with the chainsaws and blower in mind the top shelf is for light stuff like ppe as you can see.


----------



## tree_beard

nice, the inca/vw caddy/skoda felicia are solid reliable little vans, and yours seems well kitted out for a days cutting. 

i worked with a couple of guys running mk-1 caddys, they were bullet proof.

i was looking to buy a caddy/felicia pickup for a while, but being basically the only half ton pickups on the uk market they were pretty saught after in my area. its a shame more small vans aren't available in pickup versions...

i ended up getting a hilux, and have never looked back


----------



## tree_beard

about 700kg/1543lb if memory serves...


----------



## scotclayshooter

The ultra reliable Inca van decided it would be a good idea to break the shaft in the diesel pump. 3 weeks ago. I finally sourced a pump today for £150 Yipee
an exchange is £950 a new one £1300!!!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter

3 more pumps later getting more expensive each time i finally got the correct pump for £256 Yippee!!! 
Errr no the bloody ECU decided to quit and need a £350 rebuild!!!
so thats 4 pumps £150 £150 £205 £256
1 ECU £350
Labour £265
And hire vans to cover the breakdown £1450!!!!!!!
Mostly because a breaker company sent the wrong pump then told me they were sending a correct replacement pump , And finally admitting after 4 weeks that they didnt have one and never had one and were just waiting for one to turn up from a scrapped van!!!!!! Ie MOT failure or crashed
I was not overy polite on the phone when i found that out :censored: :censored: :censored: 
In hindsight i should have just bought another van, and never bought one with an AEY engine code(any other engine code would have been easy to get parts for)


----------



## stihl sawing

I like it, especially the 50 mpgs.


----------



## Nitroman

You sure can stuff that rig with tools.

What is the tool on the top shelf, just to the left of what looks like an angle grinder? The tool in question has a red rear handle, and a vertical red handle. Is it a gas-powered drill or hand auger?


----------



## scotclayshooter

Nitroman said:


> You sure can stuff that rig with tools.
> 
> What is the tool on the top shelf, just to the left of what looks like an angle grinder? The tool in question has a red rear handle, and a vertical red handle. Is it a gas-powered drill or hand auger?



Its a Kawazaki th23 hedge cutter 
The van is a bit tidyer now only 2 saws and 2 strimmers FOR NOW!!!!! lol


----------



## scotclayshooter

And after all the expense and drama the damn thing failed the MOT on emmisions!:censored: The pump is faulty! And out of warranty:censored: 
So i bought another one a year newer with half the milage, I hope this one works out better as they are great vans!


----------



## The Lorax

They are a great van, the SDI is a lot slower than the TDI but also a lot more economical to run, My mum has a 01 that came from a Lease company called Velo, it runs really smooth and sips diesel.
Anyone tried one of the new ones?


----------

